# Gazelle F63 fuel guage & milometer problem



## 124218 (Jun 3, 2009)

Generally my wife and I are delighted with our Gazelle F63 but having run out of fuel on the M25 last weekend, when the fuel guage was reading between a quarter and half full, I am a bit concerned! At about the same time the milometer seemed to have developed a mind of it's own clocking on miles even when we are stationery?

The main Fiat dealer in Crawley that we have taken it to says that the only thing they can suggest is replacing the dashboard module which will be £970!!! They say that they have heard of at least 4 other similar problems with this Ducato model but we wondered if anyone else has come up against the problem and resolved it by throwing rather less cash at it?

Neil Lindsay


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The Ducato Fuel gauges can be erratic, it might be worth changing the sender unit, another fix is get a fuel gauge from an accessory shop and mount it somewhere out of the way but visible to the driver.

Kev.


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, I have had problems with my dashboard display. Not the same as you have but I found that removing and refitting the connections at the back of the display cured my problems.
Hopefully it may solve yours too
Colin


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello Neil,

A few days since you posted but how did you get on?

We also have a Swift Gazelle F63 (4 Years now) and it has been generally trouble-free, but without your Fuel Guage/Odometer problems so regret unable to offer a solution.

Apparently Swift did not make many of these vehicles (or the similar Gazelle F59) so maybe we can compare notes/mods/use/etc at some time?

Meanwhile, all the best from Bob & Maggie L at Sunny Southsea

PS The Link below shows some photos of our Gazelle, aka 'The Boat', at the recent Southsea MHF Rally

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=106704


----------

